# Schiena



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Lato a, lato b, viso, occhi, gambe, .... ma qual è il potenziale erotico di una bella schiena? 
Non è che se ne trovino tante ....


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

La mia è tutta storta


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La mia è tutta storta


Ma ora che hai preso il total crunch....


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma ora che hai preso il total crunch....


Ma sempre storta rimane


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma sempre storta rimane


Vabbè.... ti rifai col lato b


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2022)

Schiena ..
Con un bel tatuaggio nella parte alta...
Liscia ...morbida...
Senza rotolini...
Bella ..
La metto in evidenza con top e canotte...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Schiena ..
> Con un bel tatuaggio nella parte alta...
> Liscia ...morbida...
> Senza rotolini...
> ...


Ehhhhh brava Giulia ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Schiena ..
> Con un bel tatuaggio nella parte alta...
> Liscia ...morbida...
> Senza rotolini...
> ...


Ecco per me un tatuaggio turba la bellezza della pelle. 
È un mio punto di vista, sua chiaro


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco per me un tatuaggio turba la bellezza della pelle.
> È un mio punto di vista, sua chiaro


Preferisco senza, ma se discreto è tollerato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Preferisco senza, ma se discreto è tollerato.


Come si dice a cavallo donato non si guarda..... La schiena


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Anche io amo mostrare la schiena...ho le fossette in fondo sopra il sedere, è una delle parti del mio corpo che preferisco...


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche io amo mostrare la schiena...ho le fossette in fondo sopra il sedere, è una delle parti del mio corpo che preferisco...


Un bel abito con una profonda scollatura dietro


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come si dice a cavallo donato non si guarda..... La schiena


Almeno i denti si


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un bel abito con una profonda scollatura dietro


In estate mi piacciono un sacco...sono i miei preferiti e non avendo tanto seno non ho grandi problemi per il reggiseno da portare sotto...sto anche senza


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> In estate mi piacciono un sacco...sono i miei preferiti e non avendo tanto seno non ho grandi problemi per il reggiseno da portare sotto...sto anche senza


Ok  vado a letto che è meglio.....


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok  vado a letto che è meglio.....


...notte Nono


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> In estate mi piacciono un sacco...sono i miei preferiti e non avendo tanto seno non ho grandi problemi per il reggiseno da portare sotto...sto anche senza


Anche con un bel seno certi abiti estivi stanno bene senza reggiseno.. 
Il taglio è importante.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ma il culo non va più di moda?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco per me un tatuaggio turba la bellezza della pelle.
> È un mio punto di vista, sua chiaro


Certo ognuno ha i suoi gusti ..
Per fortuna siamo tutti diversi...
Altrimenti che noia ..
Il mio tatuaggio cmq è stato fatto per un motivo particolare...per una persona particolare...
La persona che mi ha amato di più in assoluto in modo più vero ..
La mia mamma


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma il culo non va più di moda?


Quello è un even green


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vabbè.... ti rifai col lato b


sì sì...


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Pelosa la mia preferita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo ognuno ha i suoi gusti ..
> Per fortuna siamo tutti diversi...
> Altrimenti che noia ..
> Il mio tatuaggio cmq è stato fatto per un motivo particolare...per una persona particolare...
> ...


una curiosità ma sulla schiena, non vedendolo che ricordo può darti?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una curiosità ma sulla schiena, non vedendolo che ricordo può darti?


Sulla scapola...
Lo vedo quando indosso vestiti scollati...
Ma è il sapere che c'è...
Poi è abbastanza grande...non avrei potuto farlo sul braccio...
Sul braccio cmq ne ho un altro...anche questo ha il suo significato
Sempre non piccolo...


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Anni fa stavo con una che aveva una tatuaggio che partiva dalla caviglia ed arrivava alla nuca e rappresentava una pianta di rosa con le spine che esplodeva sulla schiena in una bellissima fioritura. Attorcigliata nel cespuglio a sua volta c’era una serpe. Inquietante.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa stavo con una che aveva una tatuaggio che partiva dalla caviglia ed arrivava alla nuca e rappresentava una pianta di rosa con le spine che esplodeva sulla schiena in una bellissima fioritura. Attorcigliata nel cespuglio a sua volta c’era una serpe. Inquietante.


una mia amica ha mezza schiena tatuata con una tigre che le copre anche mezza chiappa, essendo lei bassina l'ho sempre trovato troppo grande, ma sono gusti alla fine


----------



## ivanl (22 Marzo 2022)

Ci sarà da ridere quando avranno 60 anni...


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ci sarà da ridere quando avranno 60 anni...


Eh…magari inventano i lifting pure per i tatuaggi.


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa stavo con una che aveva una tatuaggio che partiva dalla caviglia ed arrivava alla nuca e rappresentava una pianta di rosa con le spine che esplodeva sulla schiena in una bellissima fioritura. Attorcigliata nel cespuglio a sua volta c’era una serpe. Inquietante.


Boh .... mi lasciano un po' perplesso questi eccessi


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica ha mezza schiena tatuata con una tigre che le copre anche mezza chiappa, essendo lei bassina l'ho sempre trovato troppo grande, ma sono gusti alla fine


Se volesse fare l’epidurale non potrebbe.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se volesse fare l’epidurale non potrebbe.


non corre questo rischio


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non corre questo rischio


Perché?


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché?


 non vuole figli


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non vuole figli


Ah ok non sapevo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Boh .... mi lasciano un po' perplesso questi eccessi


Non mi piacciono i tatuaggi.
Proprio per questo cerco di capire il desiderio di modificare o abbellire il proprio corpo, usandolo come supporto per immagini o come promemoria, come in Memento.
I tatuaggi sono sempre esistiti in comunità tribali, come segno di appartenenza, ma anche in carcere o tra i marinai o tra certi gruppi di militari sempre come segno di appartenenza o riappropriazione del proprio corpo in realtà depersonalizzanti.
Non riesco a immaginare una immagine da voler avere per sempre.
Sono sempre più incuriosita dai tatuaggi.


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i tatuaggi.
> Proprio per questo cerco di capire il desiderio di modificare o abbellire il proprio corpo, usandolo come supporto per immagini o come promemoria, come in Memento.
> I tatuaggi sono sempre esistiti in comunità tribali, come segno di appartenenza, ma anche in carcere o tra i marinai o tra certi gruppi di militari sempre come segno di appartenenza o riappropriazione del proprio corpo in realtà depersonalizzanti.
> Non riesco a immaginare una immagine da voler avere per sempre.
> Sono sempre più incuriosita dai tatuaggi.


Io la vedo come un desiderio di segnare su se stessi qualcosa che ti ha segnato.
Appunto perché molto personale non necessita di essere vistosa.
Io per esempio ne uno piccolo e discreto relativo al militare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un desiderio di segnare su se stessi qualcosa che ti ha segnato.
> Appunto perché molto personale non necessita di essere vistosa.
> Io per esempio ne uno piccolo e discreto relativo al militare.


Ma è rendere evidente agli altri.
Noi sappiamo cosa abbiamo vissuto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un desiderio di segnare su se stessi qualcosa che ti ha segnato.
> Appunto perché molto personale non necessita di essere vistosa.
> Io per esempio ne uno piccolo e discreto relativo al militare.


Idem 
Ne ho uno per mio papà che è mancato
Uno che rappresenta i miei figli
Uno per la mia migliore amica che non c’è più 
Il primo che ho fatto invece è una cazzata tanta era la voglia di un tatuaggio che ho davvero scelto quasi a caso


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

sono anni che penso ad un tatuaggio ma non mi decido mai di andare a farlo, un po' per il tempo, un po' per il costo (che non so), un po' perchè ce l'ho in testa ma non saprei spiegarlo, mia sorella ne ha più di uno invece, così come alcune mie amiche e mia cognata, alcuni sono più grandi altri più piccoli


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

A me i tatuaggi piacciono solo se piccoli e non in posti troppo evidenti.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è rendere evidente agli altri.
> Noi sappiamo cosa abbiamo vissuto.


Dipende dove li fai 
Due dei miei sono sulla schiena e li vedi solo se mi metto in costume. Per altro che gli altri li vedano frega zero


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è rendere evidente agli altri.
> Noi sappiamo cosa abbiamo vissuto.


No, lo si fa per se stessi. Per esempio il mio è poco visibile


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dove li fai
> Due dei miei sono sulla schiena e li vedi solo se mi metto in costume. Per altro che gli altri li vedano frega zero


Sulla schiena li vedi poco anche tu.
Io cerco di capire.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Io mi sono tatuato il codice fiscale mio e di tutti i miei famigliari. Ammetto che viene comodo averlo sempre a portata di braccio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, lo si fa per se stessi. Per esempio il mio è poco visibile


Come un diario?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla schiena li vedi poco anche tu.
> Io cerco di capire.


Ma a me basta sapere che ci sono non mi interessa vederli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, lo si fa per se stessi. Per esempio il mio è poco visibile


Concordo...si fanno per noi stessi...
A me si vedono con determinato abbigliamento...
Quello sul braccio... praticamente sempre se sto in maniche corte... è bello esteso 
Sulla scapola...devo stare in canotta...ma anche quello è di dimensioni ragguardevoli..


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come un diario?


Personalmente come un ricordo, un senso di appartenenza ad un modo di essere.

Nello specifico ricorda il motto: "Sa il destino è contro di noi, peggio per lui!"


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Personalmente come un ricordo, un senso di appartenenza ad un modo di essere.
> 
> Nello specifico ricorda il motto: "Sa il destino è contro di noi, peggio per lui!"


Appartenenza a un corpo ridotto di “arditi”.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io mi sono tatuato il codice fiscale mio e di tutti i miei famigliari. Ammetto che viene comodo averlo sempre a portata di braccio.


C’era uno che si era fatto tatuare il greenpass. Poi gli era scaduto logicamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> C’era uno che si era fatto tatuare il greenpass. Poi gli era scaduto logicamente.


Confesso di avere fatto questa pensata per lo spid, ma anche questo scade. Quantomeno il mio cambia ogni tot. Non so quello altrui. Invece il mio codice fiscale per ora è ancora invariato.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Confesso di avere fatto questa pensata per lo spid, ma anche questo scade. Quantomeno il mio cambia ogni tot. Non so quello altrui. Invece il mio codice fiscale per ora è ancora invariato.


Anche a me cambia ogni tot mannaggialaputtanesca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Il tatuaggio non mi da emozioni anche se legato a un significato importante. 
Le fotografie delle persone per me hanno un gran significato, immagini in vari momenti. 
Il tatuaggio dedicato ad una persona mi appare come una cicatrice , qualcosa che si vuol rivivere come dolore. 
Temo che in molti casi sia una scusa per fare un qualcosa che esca dallo schema della vita, ed un evento doloroso è una giustificazione per se stessi. 
Anche perché ci sono troppe persone che hanno bisogno di scrivere sul proprio corpo un vissuto che possa essere letto da altri, è un volere destare curiosità, essere notato. 
Le mie cicatrici, i miei ricordi, le mie lacrime, sono mie dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il tatuaggio non mi da emozioni anche se legato a un significato importante.
> Le fotografie delle persone per me hanno un gran significato, immagini in vari momenti.
> Il tatuaggio dedicato ad una persona mi appare come una cicatrice , qualcosa che si vuol rivivere come dolore.
> Temo che in molti casi sia una scusa per fare un qualcosa che esca dallo schema della vita, ed un evento doloroso è una giustificazione per se stessi.
> ...


Sì, anche se, pur esterno, credo che sia più una comunicazione con se stessi. È un modo per scrivere la propria storia. È una forma di narrazione del sè.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, anche se, pur esterno, credo che sia più una comunicazione con se stessi. È un modo per scrivere la propria storia. È una forma di narrazione del sè.


Quindi dovrebbero essere visibili soprattutto al detentore


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi dovrebbero essere visibili soprattutto al detentore


Non necessariamente. Un diario puoi anche farlo leggere.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Tutti a farsi tuatuaggi. Ma nessuna si è fatta un tatuatore?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tutti a farsi tuatuaggi. Ma nessuna si è fatta un tatuatore?


Sono tatuati


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tatuati


Beh quello sì. Difficile trovare un tatuatore senza un tattoo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh quello sì. Difficile trovare un tatuatore senza un tattoo.


Era una battuta eh


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una battuta eh


L’avevo capito. La mia era una constatazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Un diario puoi anche farlo leggere.


Il diario di per se contiene confidenze, quindi molto privato. Se lo si fa leggere a tutti diventa la gazzetta dello sport


----------



## Foglia (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il diario di per se contiene confidenze, quindi molto privato. Se lo si fa leggere a tutti diventa la gazzetta dello sport


È il significato che porta, che non necessariamente è leggibile 
Sono arrivata a 44 anni a farmi il primo, a dire il vero prima o poi mi piacerebbe farne un altro.  Pure io sulla scapola.... se voglio lo vedo, ma mi basta sapere che c'è.  Dovessi anche il secondo, sarà da qualche altra parte non troppo visibile: più che un diario, mi piace pensare a un manoscritto


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> È il significato che porta, che non necessariamente è leggibile
> Sono arrivata a 44 anni a farmi il primo, a dire il vero prima o poi mi piacerebbe farne un altro.  Pure io sulla scapola.... se voglio lo vedo, ma mi basta sapere che c'è.  Dovessi anche il secondo, sarà da qualche altra parte non troppo visibile: più che un diario, mi piace pensare a un manoscritto


Io questo lo trovo negli oggetti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il diario di per se contiene confidenze, quindi molto privato. Se lo si fa leggere a tutti diventa la gazzetta dello sport


Ma appunto è un diario scritto in codice. Decifrarlo non è una cosa per tutti.
Almeno io sto cercando di capire e ho capito così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto è un diario scritto in codice. Decifrarlo non è una cosa per tutti.
> Almeno io sto cercando di capire e ho capito così.


Si si è una cosa strettamente personale. 
Io non riesco proprio ad entrare nel mood


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il tatuaggio non mi da emozioni anche se legato a un significato importante.
> Le fotografie delle persone per me hanno un gran significato, immagini in vari momenti.
> Il tatuaggio dedicato ad una persona mi appare come una cicatrice , qualcosa che si vuol rivivere come dolore.
> Temo che in molti casi sia una scusa per fare un qualcosa che esca dallo schema della vita, ed un evento doloroso è una giustificazione per se stessi.
> ...


Oggi esci dagli schemi se non te li fai.
Ovunque ti giri ne vedi.
E’ troppo un fenomeno di massa.

Vi suggerisco di cercare un video di Gian Maurizio Fercioni.
Racconta molto sul senso del tatuarsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oggi esci dagli schemi se non te li fai.
> Ovunque ti giri ne vedi.
> E’ troppo un fenomeno di massa.
> 
> ...


in effetti oggi è raro trovare che si tiene la propria pelle intatta


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in effetti oggi è raro trovare che si tiene la propria pelle intatta


io non ho tatuaggi  ho la pelle intatta ma con qualche cedimento , pensa volevo farmi un delfino sulla pancia  cosa sarebbe diventato?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io non ho tatuaggi  ho la pelle intatta ma con qualche cedimento , pensa volevo farmi un delfino sulla pancia  cosa sarebbe diventato?


una piovra gigante con sembianze di balena


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in effetti oggi è raro trovare che si tiene la propria pelle intatta


Io non ho tatuaggi. E nemmeno me ne faccio.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se volesse fare l’epidurale non potrebbe.


 Ma che c'entra?


----------



## Etta (7 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?


Era una battuta.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Era una battuta.


Continuo a non capirla...


----------



## Lostris (7 Aprile 2022)

In realtà è vero che con un tatuaggio che copre la zona c'è la possibilità che non ti facciano l'epidurale.


----------



## Etta (7 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In realtà è vero che con un tatuaggio che copre la zona c'è la possibilità che non ti facciano l'epidurale.


Ecco. Io l’avevo messa come battuta ma è così veramente.


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In realtà è vero che con un tatuaggio che copre la zona c'è la possibilità che non ti facciano l'epidurale.


A noi l’anestesista disse proprio che non la fanno


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In realtà è vero che con un tatuaggio che copre la zona c'è la possibilità che non ti facciano l'epidurale.


Ho un tatuaggio sulla colonna vertebrale. 
E ho fatto tante di quelle epidurale da poterci disegnare una costellazione.


----------



## Lostris (7 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ho un tatuaggio sulla colonna vertebrale.
> E ho fatto tante di quelle epidurale da poterci disegnare una costellazione.


Buon per te.
Non ho detto che sia una regola, è una informazione che mi avevano dato all’ospedale.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Buon per te.
> Non ho detto che sia una regola, è una informazione che mi avevano dato all’ospedale.


In realtà dipende dalla grandezza della parte pigmentata e dal colore. 
Per non veicolare pigmenti di colore all'interno del midollo. 
Quindi, a meno che la colonna non sia una enorme striscia nera, si può fare. 
Io me le sarei risparmiate volentieri...


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> Ho un tatuaggio sulla colonna vertebrale.
> E ho fatto tante di quelle epidurale da poterci disegnare una costellazione.


Epidurale  o spinale


----------



## Lostris (7 Aprile 2022)

Oltrelatempesta ha detto:


> In realtà dipende dalla grandezza della parte pigmentata e dal colore.
> Per non veicolare pigmenti di colore all'interno del midollo.
> Quindi, a meno che la colonna non sia una enorme striscia nera, si può fare.
> Io me le sarei risparmiate volentieri...


Immagino…

Io mi ero informata per il parto.
Poi dato che scodello i figli alla Speedy Gonzales non c’è stata l’occasione


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Epidurale  o spinale


hai messo il camice del Primario??


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Epidurale  o spinale


Entrambe


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> hai messo il camice del Primario??


 ma no
È che l’episurale la fai per partorire
La spinale se ti operano alle gambe
La spinale l’ha fatta mia sorella parecchie volte


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no
> È che l’episurale la fai per partorire
> La spinale se ti operano alle gambe
> La spinale l’ha fatta mia sorella parecchie volte


non ti sfugge niente 
meriti la massima carica ospedaliera
voto per te


----------



## Koala (7 Aprile 2022)

Leggevo dei tatuaggi, io non li vedo come cicatrici anzi… ne ho diversi, un paio insieme a mia sorella fatti in particolari momenti della nostra vita, uno per mia figlia, uno per i miei nipoti, uno per la mia perdita di peso… sono stati tutti pensati e molto personali… mio marito ad esempio ne ha tantissimi e tutti più per moda che significativi, infatti se ne pentito di tutti tranne di quello per la figlia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Leggevo dei tatuaggi, io non li vedo come cicatrici anzi… ne ho diversi, un paio insieme a mia sorella fatti in particolari momenti della nostra vita, uno per mia figlia, uno per i miei nipoti, uno per la mia perdita di peso… sono stati tutti pensati e molto personali… mio marito ad esempio ne ha tantissimi e tutti più per moda che significativi, infatti se ne pentito di tutti tranne di quello per la figlia


Quel “per” mi fa pensare a come degli “ex voto” per la vita, non per grazia ricevuta, sul “tempio” del proprio corpo.


----------



## Oltrelatempesta (7 Aprile 2022)

Io ne ho diversi. 
Alcuni solo estetici per coprire grosse cicatrici. 
Altri legati ad eventi o persone. 
Perlopiù in posti dove si vedono solo se voglio che si vedano ( o al mare )


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non ti sfugge niente
> meriti la massima carica ospedaliera
> voto per te


Sfotti pure?


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sfotti pure?


no no, TU SAI TUTTO 
(o sono io che non so un cazzo fai tu)


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no no, TU SAI TUTTO
> (o sono io che non so un cazzo fai tu)


Sono sfigata


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono sfigata


non mi sembra proprio, sposata con bimba che sta bene, hai lavoro e sei serena (mi sembra di capire da come scrivi) 
gli acciacchi li hai tutti sotto controllo e ti visiti da sola (Primario) 
che altro vuoi?  
Guardati in giro e ritieniti  mooolto fortunata


----------



## omicron (7 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non mi sembra proprio, sposata con bimba che sta bene, hai lavoro e sei serena (mi sembra di capire da come scrivi)
> gli acciacchi li hai tutti sotto controllo e ti visiti da sola (Primario)
> che altro vuoi?
> Guardati in giro e ritieniti  mooolto fortunata


Certo se la guardi da quel punto di vista si
Ho una situazione buona
Gli acciacchi ormai sono cronici 
Accontentiamoci (anche se non sono mai stata brava ad accontentarmi)


----------



## Koala (7 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel “per” mi fa pensare a come degli “ex voto” per la vita, non per grazia ricevuta, sul “tempio” del proprio corpo.


Intendi il “per la figlia”?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Intendi il “per la figlia”?


Tutti i “per“ figli, nipote, perdita di peso, ma altri “per” lo scudetto o la nonna.
Il “per” mi ha fatto capire il senso.


----------



## MariLea (6 Agosto 2022)

Le Violon d'Ingres di Man Ray


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> View attachment 10451
> Le Violon d'Ingres di Man Ray


Che non sono tatuaggi, ce li disegnò direttamente man ray sulla foto  

Io la tentazione di farmeli tatuare ce l'ho!


----------

